# i'm Charity by users initiative extended to hotmail & msn users



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

yup, now users like you and me can also do some charity simply by using the above services. 


> The *i’m™ Initiative* from Microsoft™ makes helping social causes easy. Every time you use Windows Live™ Messenger or Windows Live Hotmail®, our free webmail service, we'll share a portion of our advertising revenue with some of the world's most effective social cause organizations. Exactly how much will we share with our partner causes? Well, that’s up to you and the growing masses of registered i’m Initiative users. The more messages you send, the more we give.


this service was introduced to MSN Messenger & Hotmail users too, but only for US residents, however by changing the country in hotmail options to US you can also do your bit.

Screen shot

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/8803/siglx9.jpg

step by step tut with image to get the above can be found *here*

Now that's really cool initiative by Microsoft


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

Fail to get Yahoo, now dirty tricks to get more users


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Dirty trick to get more users


WTF! acha karo toh bhi gali


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

I wish you get daylight soon


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing..I am already using hotmail Ids....will change to US.


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

What are they going to donate for charity when they hardly get any users compared to other IM services. Yahoo should have done something like this...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> What are they going to donate for charity when they hardly get any users compared to other IM services. Yahoo should have done something like this...



why are you taking in different sense.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> *Yahoo* should have done something like this...


 bhikari kya bheek dega


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> why are you taking in different sense.


Different sense?



iMav said:


> bhikari kya bheek dega


----------



## The Conqueror (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> bhikari kya bheek dega


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Different sense?



You must see this graph.
*mymindleaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/image19.png

Its Google search trend chart which shows Hotmail is most searched or accessed term in the Internet compared to Gmail or Yahoo Mail. Ans this proves that  hotmail is the hottest product still in the email applications. People search a lot about hotmail, it’s help, tricks, tips etc compared to the Gmail/ yahoomail.


----------



## nvidia (May 12, 2008)

^^ 
!!!!
Never knew about that... Sorry for the ignorant comment made earlier
I guess thats a good move then...


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> You must see this graph.
> *mymindleaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/image19.png
> 
> Its Google search trend chart which shows Hotmail is most searched or accessed term in the Internet compared to Gmail or Yahoo Mail. Ans this proves that  hotmail is the hottest product still in the email applications. People search a lot about hotmail, it’s help, tricks, tips etc compared to the Gmail/ yahoomail.



Ha Ha. This shows that the word Hotmail is unknown for most of the world. People search about the term Hotmail to know does something like this exist. While Gmail & Yahoo Mail is well known and popular among Netizens, no need to search for it


----------



## Pathik (May 12, 2008)

^^ Hahah. Exactly


----------



## din (May 12, 2008)

*@iMav*

If this is true and MS is giving $$$ to charity as stated in the web page, it is sure a good thing. I am using hotmail and its web interface very rarely, but I use MSN messenger almost all the day. I changed my name as per the instructions and the iM image appears near my name. Lil annoying but as its for a good cause, I will keep it. Thanks for sharing the info.

*@Ravi*

When people hear something new (for example Windows XP SP3) they jump into google and search for it and naturally the term become *popular in searches*, but that does not mean the product is very hot, every one use it, it is the best etc. I mean, I am not against hotmail (it is all about personal choice, I find gmail far better in all options and interface wise) but the logic you explained with the graph does not sound correct.

Also, that post is slightly offtopic and may lead to another war I fear 

*Strictly offtopic ....*

Some interesting links (offtopic, please do not continue on this !!!)

The Lies Of Top Search Terms Of The Year

Google Trends (You can make the graph here - official google page)

And this is the graph I got when I tried with yahoo,hotmail,gmail - in google trends (just shows how different it is !) 

*c1hqqq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74n1NrTcsPes6OBJnm2hJw6k9m0z2QYBn3myMEXi1UB8PzJUM_LFAaThemnnXsaU-lZyLFf7dc0O-w/trend.JPG

If you can't see above image, click here (Skydrive link)

This is the URL I used to create the above graph, it is not photoshopped.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

din said:


> *@iMav*
> 
> If this is true and MS is giving $$$ to charity as stated in the web page, it is sure a good thing. I am using hotmail and its web interface very rarely, but I use MSN messenger almost all the day. I changed my name as per the instructions and the iM image appears near my name. Lil annoying but as its for a good cause, I will keep it. Thanks for sharing the info.


well I am assuming that they will, Billy G is well kown for his charity works, so I really doubt that this money will go into the making MS balance sheets


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

@ Din yahi to main keh raha tha. Log Microsoft ki image sudharne ke liye kuch liye kuch bhi bol dete hain


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

well,I fear Billy(I like real cats,not the redmond one) "G" is doing bill-melinda foundation and charity thing to save taxes ...aah for their monster corporation(M$) 

well,it is what I think


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

lol cat maine Billy


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,it is what I think


FYI: no 1 gives a sh!t for what u think


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

Well, we used to get messages like "my dad has a heart surgery to undergo and it costs rs.100000 send this message to everyone in your list and i get 10 paise for each person you send it to"

M$ just found a way to implement that.


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

iMav said:


> FYI: no 1 gives a sh!t for what u think


well,it is like @imeow dont care,correct?
news: I will never visit bombay,may be there will be quotation(supari) from "radical M$haft groups" targetting me  (@imeow?) :-O


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,it is like @imeow dont care,correct?
> news: I will never visit bombay,may be there will be quotation(supari) from "radical M$haft groups" targetting me  (@imeow?) :-O


M$Shaft don't know, never heard what that is, Microsoft, may be yeah


----------



## x3060 (May 12, 2008)

you two will fight forever is it ? .


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

And we will enjoy forever


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ha Ha. This shows that the word Hotmail is unknown for most of the world. People search about the term Hotmail to know does something like this exist. While Gmail & Yahoo Mail is well known and popular among Netizens, no need to search for it


What ever you think....... but people search for hotmail tips and tricks. One thing special about Digit forum is that..when Linux Or google do...everyone appreciate, but when its MS product, either good or bad, everyone just started finding negetive aspects.



din said:


> And this is the graph I got when I tried with yahoo,hotmail,gmail - in google trends (just shows how different it is !)
> 
> *c1hqqq.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74n1NrTcsPes6OBJnm2hJw6k9m0z2QYBn3myMEXi1UB8PzJUM_LFAaThemnnXsaU-lZyLFf7dc0O-w/trend.JPG
> 
> ...


you have used yahoo, please make yahoomail OR yahoo mail.

My another search result.
*www.google.com/trends?q=hotmail,+gmail,+yahoomail


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^^^^ well,that is because M$haft is such a monopolistic corporation.everything they laid hand on,they made it difficult to ppl."*Embrace, extend and extinguish*" is what M$haft stands for.


> *www.microsuck.com/images/h_whatsbad.gif
> *www.microsuck.com/images/pixel.gif
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica] "OK, I know a lot of people are saying Microsoft's bad, and they were taken to court for something. But, like, why?" If that's you, then you need to read this story right away.  After all, not everyone who visits this site _knows_ what makes Microsoft so bad. So we dropped a line to Timothy Macinta, the author of this very informative piece from KMFMS.com, and he delivered. Even if you're a battle-hardened warrior against the Redmond army, you'll probably learn things here that you didn't know. Educate yourself. 	[/FONT]



*This* site will let M$ ppl grow brain


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,that is because M$haft is such a monopolistic corporation.everything they laid hand on,they made it difficult to ppl."*Embrace, extend and extinguish*" is what M$haft stands for.
> 
> *This* site will let M$ ppl grow brain



Thats for you..not for me. I know most here use XP and Vista and that too pirated version...and after that also they says MS sucks. In this forum only, more than 50% linux supporter use XP or Vista, and after that also they says it is bad.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

it's really sad to see that people will not even appreciate the good done by some 1, but well i guess some one was right when he made the following comment:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=825884&postcount=53

at all if you any thing that is related to the topic say else get ur lazy a$$ out of the thread and stop crapping it


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^^^^ well,that is because M$haft is such a monopolistic corporation.everything they laid hand on,they made it difficult to ppl."*Embrace, extend and extinguish*" is what M$haft stands for.
> 
> 
> *This* site will let M$ ppl grow brain


Prakash, please don't post in a thread, if you cannot respect the topic. Ill be keeping an eye on you.

iMav, i request you to remove the derogatory comment from your signature.


----------



## iMav (May 12, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Prakash, please don't post in a thread, if you cannot respect the topic. Ill be keeping an eye on you.


Thank You


kalpik said:


> iMav, i request you to remove the derogatory comment from your signature.


done


----------



## din (May 12, 2008)

Ravi, sorry, I see what you meant. I mean yahoo and yahoo mail.

Still I do not agree with the logic, but this has nothing to do with the topic and I prefer to stay away from all types of flame wars, so I will not continue on that offtopic. 

Coming back to the topic, I am sure a lot of people use MSN messenger (people using hotmail web interface may be minority compared to that) and if it is for a good cause, we can sure support it I think.


----------



## slugger (May 12, 2008)

It is really strange that a gesture which has the potential of bringing a smile on the faces of the discarded/forgotten people of society is being mocked and ridiculed by people here.

I never recieved a RSS feed that said



> *CADcrazy to help Bihar fight kala azar*



or ever saw a News report on TV where the sec c and bimbo Smriti Rao talked 

about



> *Praka commits $82.9 million to develop new tuberculosis vaccines*



yet for some strange reason these very members instead of appreciating this gesture of Corporate social responsibility being practised by the company are finding faults in this move - *you would rather see people dying of hunger than a company earning a few brownie points*.

why are you so against a malnourished kid from getting his share of much needed nourishment with the money they donate.

why does it cause you grief when woman is able to have her first safe delivery thanks to the well-equipped hospital where she gave birth. do i need to tell you who donated the money for this?

even if for the sake of an argument we assume that they are doing this for the marketing of Windows sw/services - *what is wrong with it* people's lives are being saved in the end.

Why does nobody raise a finger when Infosys's foundation helps set up a new super-speciality govt hospital.

I don't hear anybody saying 



> Cheap Infosys marketing gimmick....now dirty tricks to get more business....doing infosys foundation and charity thing to save taxes ...aah for their monster corporation



are they forcing any organisation to use Windows as a pre-condition to giving them aid to fight diseases and malnourishment.

Or are you all trying to say that these people deserve to rot away and die since we ourselves are incapable of helping them in the scale required.

Whatever may be M.S.'s business style, as a human being you will never ever meet a person better than Bill Gates who gives away his personal wealth for the betterment of people who he will never ever come face-to-face with

Except for skydrive I personally don't use/like any M.S. services, however when it comes to philanthrophy no other individuals are as generous as the Gates family - tax savings or otherwise.


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

i forgot to mention following is the list of organisations that are participating & will benefit:

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/520/workingcy4ka3.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> What ever you think....... but people search for hotmail tips and tricks.


LOL. Ok Chalo tum itna jor dal rahe ho to tumhari baat man leta hun



ravi_9793 said:


> One thing special about Digit forum is that..when Linux Or google do...everyone appreciate, but when its MS product, either good or bad, everyone just started finding negetive aspects.





slugger said:


> It is really strange that a gesture which has the potential of bringing a smile on the faces of the discarded/forgotten people of society is being mocked and ridiculed by people here.



Chill out guys. I never/can't indulge in fight/flame. I don't hate the word Microsoft but I hate anything that has to do with Monopoly.
Microsoft in infamous for their wrong deeds. Here is one example.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86480

Then how can anyone expect them to do anything right for charity or so without any bad (evil) intentions.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

I fully support MS for its move. I don't care if MS is doing it for publicity. In the end someone is benefited.

I condemn users who mocked at this move by MS. One thing for sure, if MS promises to do good to the computing community then I would never believe them, but as a philanthropist I respect Bill Gates and his MS.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

Ek khawat hai

"100 Chuhe Kha ke Billy  Haj ko chali
Aur Haj se Vapis aa ke phir Chuhe Khane Lagi"


----------



## swordfish (May 13, 2008)

man its good move.. 

if someone does good then also people bash here !!

and billy chuha nahi khayegi to kya kutta khayegi..   

hope M$ will donate to some poor people like me .. I am waiting


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

swordfish said:


> and billy chuha nahi khayegi to kya kutta khayegi..



Yeh Billy hai kuch bhi kar sakti hai 



swordfish said:


> hope M$ will donate to some poor people like me .. I am waiting


Forget about it. You can get one lolipop per day for distracting forum user here in thinking that OSS is bad and Microsoft is the only way to go. Contact iMav for more info. He is doing it for years


----------



## iMav (May 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Contact iMav for more info. He is doing it for years


correction: I don't say tht MS is the only way, I always say that it is the better way, the simpler way, the easier way & now most certainly the charitable way


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2008)

lol man you are so cool. Chalo tumhari baat bhi maan leta hun


----------



## swordfish (May 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Yeh Billy hai kuch bhi kar sakti hai
> 
> 
> Forget about it. You can get one lolipop per day for distracting forum user here in thinking that OSS is bad and Microsoft is the only way to go. Contact iMav for more info. He is doing it for years


 
I havent said a single word about windows or OSS.. !!!???
you are god man, you can listen (read) which is not spoken (written)..


----------



## phreak0ut (May 14, 2008)

I want to do my bit, but Opera is not supported


----------

